# e2fsck



## goldeneagle (13. November 2003)

Hallo,

folgende Ausgangslage:
Rechner mit vier Platten, eine davon als
Systemplatte mit Mountpoints
(/boot - /dev/hda1
/ - /dev/hda2
swap - /dev/hda3),
Filesysteme ext2 bzw. swap.
Die anderen mit LVM zu einer "großen"
zusammengefasst und via Samba im Netz
bereitgestellt, Filesystem ReiserFS.

Bei einem Neustart des Rechners/Systems wird nun
für die Systempartition (/dev/hda2) grundsätzlich
ein e2fsck durchgeführt, da angeblich kein
ordnungsgemäßer umount durchgeführt wurde.
Mit meinem Wissen komme ich da nicht weiter,
weiß jemand Rat?

Danke
Rene


----------



## Habenix (14. November 2003)

man fstab


----------



## Habenix (14. November 2003)

Auszug aus man fstab:



> The sixth field, (fs_passno), is used by the fsck(8) program to  deter-
> mine the order in which filesystem checks are done at reboot time.  The
> root filesystem should be specified with a fs_passno of  1,  and  other
> filesystems  should  have a fs_passno of 2.  Filesystems within a drive
> ...



z.B.

/dev/hdc7               swap                    swap    defaults       * 0 0*

die dick unterstrichenen Werte musst du anpassen


Ciao

Habenix


----------

